# The biggest rubix cube in the world



## how-to-solve-a-rubix (Aug 17, 2009)

what is the biggest (and playable) rubix cube in the world? i mean there is 2x2x2, 3x3x3 and so own..... until which number?

Thanks


----------



## jacob15728 (Aug 17, 2009)

the largest mass produced is the 7x7x7, but a 9x9x9 has been made by some Chinese company.


----------



## Felipe (Aug 17, 2009)

7x7x7 is the biggest released to the general public. The company v-cubes produces them. They were the first company to produce the 6x6 and 7x7 but there's a rumor they'll be releasing an 8x8x8 in November. 

There are some lower quality Chinese knockoffs of the v-cubes running around, and that same company is said to be trying to produce a 9x9x9. I'm too lazy to find the company.

EDIT: damn it, jacob.


----------



## stevethecuber (Aug 17, 2009)

it's spelled as rubik's*.


----------



## how-to-solve-a-rubix (Aug 18, 2009)

cool i will look for them!
i just thought that nothing holds us from producing bigger and bigger cubes


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Aug 18, 2009)

how-to-solve-a-rubix said:


> cool i will look for them!
> i just thought that nothing holds us from producing bigger and bigger cubes



Same, thats what i was thinking too.
Odd numbered cubes can have the same mechanism, and Even numbered cubes can have the same mechanism.
But i reckon im wrong..


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 18, 2009)

Well V-Cubes will make upto 11x11x11 but not beyond that


----------



## LNZ (Aug 18, 2009)

If you're talking about a real phyiscal cube, the 7x7 is the currently largest size cube out there. There are rumors that a knockoff V9 (9x9) will be relased in China this month. And Verdes has a patent for cubes up to 11x11.

But computer cubes can go much higher. Gabbasoft offers a 20x20 cube and there are 40x40 cubes out here in virtual form as well.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 24, 2009)

I have seen a 100x100 virtual cube...


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 24, 2009)

how-to-solve-a-rubix said:


> what is the biggest (and playable) *rubix* cube in the world?


 what's a rubix cube? :confused:


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 24, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> how-to-solve-a-rubix said:
> 
> 
> > what is the biggest (and playable) *rubix* cube in the world?
> ...



Exactly


----------



## Lorenzo (Aug 24, 2009)

how-to-solve-a-rubix said:


> what is the biggest (and playable) rubix cube in the world? i mean there is 2x2x2, 3x3x3 and so own..... until which number?
> 
> Thanks



Careful with your spelling here.

It's a pet peeve, for some people, to see "Rubik's Cube" spelled as "Rubix Cube" or "Rubics Cube" or any other misspelling.


----------



## LNZ (Aug 24, 2009)

Most of us probably watched alot of Sesame Street when we were very young. And as the show (even back in 1975) was a truly global program, everyone who watched the show learnt to read, spell, pronounce and say things the USA way. This is called "Soft Power" in the international relations area. Sesame Street gave the USA world leading status. 

So I suspect most of us would spell and say and pronounce "Rubik's" the Sesame Street (ie USA) way.

I watched Sesame Street full time from Febraury 1974 to June 1976 and part time to just before my 10th birthday in March 1980.

But some did not like the show at all at he time. Here's a personal account of such a case.

I was at a parent-teacher interview in either last term 1976 (1st grade) or first term 1977 (2nd grade) and while my parents were talking to the teacher, I was set out side to roam the corridor. I over heard another teacher saying to another parent that Sesame Street is corrupting students minds and brainwashing them in all things American. USA spellings, pronuncation, culture and sayings at the expense of local ways of doing it.

And this was one ofthe very last parent-teacher interviews my parents ever attended. The last one ever was in first term 1978 (grade 3).


----------



## jacob15728 (Aug 24, 2009)

LNZ said:


> Most of us probably watched alot of Sesame Street when we were very young. And as the show (even back in 1975) was a truly global program, everyone who watched the show learnt to read, spell, pronounce and say things the USA way. This is called "Soft Power" in the international relations area. Sesame Street gave the USA world leading status.
> 
> So I suspect most of us would spell and say and pronounce "Rubik's" the Sesame Street (ie USA) way.
> 
> ...



I knew it! Sesame Street is a huge conspiracy!


----------



## Rama (Aug 24, 2009)

Rubik's... RUBIK'S... or say it in Dutch; Rubiks.

Ps. Count von Count is a huge pimp.


----------

